# Buying Diamond resorts point on the resale market



## riperoo (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought a fixed week timeshare at Greensprings in VA, this is my first use, staying here right now, and I totally love it, went through the hard sell presentation yesterday, tried to sell me membership in "the club" for $2995, and converting my unit to points for another $3000 or so, something like that. Turned them down as we intend on using this unit for at least a few more years, but I was looking at the resale of Diamond points and was wondering what the process is? If I buy 10k points on the resale market, for example, which is bassically a unit that has been converted to points, do I then have to pay to get into "the Club"? or does that fact that I have points make me a member? or are the points that buy somehow restricted??? Any insight to this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 6, 2009)

riperoo said:


> I bought a fixed week timeshare at Greensprings in VA, this is my first use, staying here right now, and I totally love it, went through the hard sell presentation yesterday, tried to sell me membership in "the club" for $2995, and converting my unit to points for another $3000 or so, something like that. Turned them down as we intend on using this unit for at least a few more years, but I was looking at the resale of Diamond points and was wondering what the process is? If I buy 10k points on the resale market, for example, which is bassically a unit that has been converted to points, do I then have to pay to get into "the Club"? or does that fact that I have points make me a member? or are the points that buy somehow restricted??? Any insight to this would be greatly appreciated.


You've got a great summer week, use it.  Great advice can be found at TS4Ms but basically the Club costs $2995 if you can get a straight conversion your week is worth 13,000 points.  Any resale you buy is no longer in THE Club and requires the same $2995 to get back in, a points resale is probably a membership in DRUSC-Diamond Resorts US Collection TRUST and you can book within the 19-21 resorts in the Trust but you are not in THE Club.  Go to TS4Ms.


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Joe,

Is this Korean - 막판 임대료는 여기 있다?  Google translation says Rent is the end here.  I don't know Korean but these pictures caught my attention.

Okay. Back to Diamonds.  US Collection is good for the 19 resorts, and Club membership for 100+ worldwide.  In the 12 years of experience, Diamonds or former Sunterra Club membership is a good deal only if you want to go to Europe very often during shoulder seasons.  Peak seasons are not easy to book.  Otherwise, I don't care about Club membership.

Another advantage is the lower points required for exchange via II, because of the corporate preference.  If using the 59 day window well, a member can spilt 10,000 points, which in my case is a two bedroom for a week, into a multi week vacation.

If the OP decides to pursue after Club membership by paying $2995, he should negotiate with Diamonds for bringing in 1 or 2 resale contracts, instead of buying additional points.  The negotiate can be tough but there were successful stories.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't advise what you should do but I like the Club very much and rarely go to Europe.  The point system in the Club is based on season and demand so you can get very good deals in the U.S on Club properties.  The children are all grown so I can travel anytime and generally prefer the less crowded times.

You may be able to bargain on joining the club.  You may get a better deal if you can buy a cheaper property and put it into points along with the other property.  You may get both in for the same points fee and end up with more points.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, didn't I see a posting that DRI no longer lets you bring other resorts in? I remember reading something that effective relatively recently DRI was limiting something or other - and I thought it was bringing in other resorts.  Or maybe it was they would no longer count towards Elite membership???


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 16, 2009)

*You Can't Fool Me.*




JoeMid said:


> My name is "spence" and I was previously banned from TUG for violating TUG posting guidelines, this is my alternate name which has now also been banned.



I know Spence.  

Spence is a friend of mine.  

And you*,* sir*,* are no Spence. 

Plus, if you _were_ Spence (which you're not)*,* your BBS entries would be in Arial Black*,* not default style. 

Click here for an authentic example of the real McCoy. 

Nice try. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

